# Wyoming Bobcats



## bridgerbobcats (Feb 12, 2009)

Hi I am 16 living in wyoming. i have trapped many fox, raccoon, and skunks over the years trying to keep them out of the chickens. reciently i got permission to trap a great spot for bobcats. i am having no luck, any tips to help me out would be great.


----------



## wyogoose (Feb 11, 2006)

I'd love to hope out a fellow Wyoming cat trapper but be a little more specific. What type of questions do you have and how are you going about trying to trap them?


----------



## bridgerbobcats (Feb 12, 2009)

I am setting on tracks on top of ceder tree hills. i take a piece of sheep wool doused with a bit of gland lure and staple it cat shoulder height on a ceder tree along with a couple rooster tail feathers for attraction. at the base i set 1 bridger #3 in a hole and cover with dirt and salt along with twigs around it for foot placement. I am using hawbaker wildcat no.1 and 2 on some sets and Mark June silent stalker on others.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

We've had good success with flag attractor. Kill some pidgeons and staple the wings spread out on a peice of cardboard for about a week. Tie some wire to it and place it about 5 feet above your trap where the wind will catch it and flip it around. A cat won't resist. I've also had better luck with pidgeon feathers than any other type. Other than that sounds like it isn't a bad set. I would gang set if I were you, seems to help me out alot.

Where you located?


----------



## bridgerbobcats (Feb 12, 2009)

Thanks for your reply i will definatly try that. we dont have any short on pidgeons here on the ranch. 
Im smack dab in the middle of buffalo and gillette on the powder river.


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Ok... I lived in Buffalo for 3 years and hit the moutain pretty hard. Averaged about 13 cats a year. Now I'm in Greybull and I do about the same around here too.

Another thing to look for is well protected sets around rocks especially. Cat's won't travel in the open very often IF at ALL! They'll hug anything they can to blend in. Also when it's protected, especially around there, your traps will stay working even in the worst storms and you won't ever freeze down. I know how windy it gets around there and it drifts horribly. I faced that problem coyote trapping alot around Greybull.


----------



## bridgerbobcats (Feb 12, 2009)

We have a place in the bighorns i would really like to trap but at 16 i cant make the 60 mile drive to trap, and with school i cant just stay up there.
The place im on is my papas. he kicked the county trapper out to let me have it. so since there is alot of methane in the country i have been finding most of my tracks coming off of the ceder hills to the stock tanks which since the methane water, they are never froze. easy water for them i guess. thanks again for the help, i'l keep at it.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Takeem I bet I saw some of your sets chukar hunting this winter I use to trap in that area years back. good cat country!!!


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Buffalo area? Or Greybull area? Where at exactly, it wouldn't surprise me!


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

the greybull side did you sell any cats yet?


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Bridgerbobcat, Ive had a lot of trouble with that county trapper he trespasses thinks he can go were he wants when he wants, he totally ignores coyotes from nov to march cats only the sheep and cattleman pay him to last year he caught 110 cats at 500 ave all gas, traps ,lure all paid he is no good


----------



## bridgerbobcats (Feb 12, 2009)

u know blklabs i have herd alot of people talk about the county trapper and they all say about the same thing u did. as a livestock producer myself i can tell you first hand that i have never had a problem with the cats and my sheep but the coyotes on the other hand are a huge problem. if we are paying this guy he should trap coyotes with our money and chase cats on his own time, on ground that he aquires without using his title of county trapper. thats plain out dishonest.


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

You are right as a livestock producer you guys pay him I contacted the board they said it was up to the producers,how he is paid, they pay so much per head of live stock. ?


----------



## bridgerbobcats (Feb 12, 2009)

after loosing a cow to one of his snares, (which he trespassed to set) we have'nt allowed him in except to kill a pair of yotes last summer that got into the lambs. but we dont pay him per head of livestock. he gets his checks from the county. if a rancher wants him to come out and get rid of some problem coyotes he does but we dont pay him firsthand.


----------



## bridgerbobcats (Feb 12, 2009)

went and talked to my dad. we do pay per animal on the county taxes. u were right. sorry about that


----------



## take EM' close (Oct 21, 2004)

Blklabs2- We haven't sold yet, waiting on a call from our buyer. I'll keep you posted

Where is this county trapper at? I think I've heard of him once or twice. Man over 100 cats in a season.... how many traps does this guy have out!


----------



## blklabs2 (Mar 2, 2008)

Hes out of sheridan he has lots of traps&snares hes a real good trapper, but a real jerk also, he wipes an area out, then leaves. females, kittens he takes them all!!


----------



## DustyC (Apr 12, 2009)

Is your ADC guy a private contractor or does he work for Wildlife Services? All Wyo producers also pay $1 per head onb everything sold. Wildlife Service trappers are not allowed to keep any fur taken.


----------

